# Join FRIDRICH ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA!



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 1, 2016)

Heys Im Luis Iuvone, A.K.A LICuber! so about 3 or 4 moths ago me and my friends created a group called The Fridrich Association Of America. we are a small group of people right now; therefore we want you all to join! we do competitions in skype and Twisttheweb every week or so! 
To join please contact me at ([email protected]) and for more info go to our website called (http://fridrichassociationofamerica.blogspot.com)
This club will be one of the best experiences of your speedcubing life, you'll meet new people and do other stuff!
Join Today!

Luis Iuvone 
President of The Fridrich Association Of America


----------

